# BOI Mortgage 2009, refused tracker option



## Kienic (10 Mar 2019)

Hi there, I had looked around the site and I wasn't sure where the best place to put this thread was, hopefully it's ok here or if a mod needs to move it then I would appreciate that.



We took out a mortgage in 2009, on a self build of €205k, at the time we were shown list of rates that included a tracker, variable and fixed rates, of the 3 the tracker rate was best rate, next being the variable etc..., the mortgage adviser refused to let us take the tracker rate, saying they were no longer offering it so we opted for the next best one and that being the variable, it was approx 2% in 2009 and we have stayed with the variable rate but its now at 4.05%. Our repayment is €927 per month We are not in arrears but could we be entitled to any redress due to the fact we were refused the option of the tracker rate at the time of taking out the mortgage or does anyone think that there are better options out there for us currently, like switching etc.? 

Kind Regards
Nicola


----------



## peemac (15 Mar 2019)

Simple answer is no.

Trackers were not offered in 2009 by any bank. They may have still shown on a broker's sheet, but simply did not exist any more, so not even a scintilla of hope for inclusion 

On the bright side you would have purchased the site and built the house for a lot less than you would have in 2006/2007 when trackers were about.


----------



## SCOTTPLASMA (27 Mar 2019)

I can’t help with original query. However, I have a morgage since the same time. I rang up BOI about 2 years ago and told them I was switching to a new provider on variable rate 3.5 % and they matched that amount on the phone. I rang new century house in Dublin. Will be ringing again very soon


----------

